# My website



## matthewkristjan (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is my site

New set should be up tonight.

Matthew Kristjan Photography


----------



## FranDaMan (Mar 8, 2011)

vertical scrolling.....really ??


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 8, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> vertical scrolling.....really ??


----------



## matthewkristjan (Mar 8, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> vertical scrolling.....really ??



umm... do you mean horizontal scrolling?


----------



## FranDaMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry...thats what I meant.
English isse not my mane languige !


----------



## matthewkristjan (Mar 8, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> Sorry...thats what I meant.
> English isse not my mane languige !



It's alright, and the reason why there is horizontal scrolling is because If I choose vertical scrolling i find the vertical images look too big compared to the horizontal. Doing it this way makes everything fit nicely


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

I like it. I added it to my favorites list. Awesome work too!


----------



## FranDaMan (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a big no no for me and a reason to click away.


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

For your sites opening page I'd say try to have a collection rather than a set on show - it looks a little like you've just done one lighting workshop if you just show a single set/series as the first thing people see. Have a dedicated front page and if its going to have photos pic a selection of your best from your various shoots and sets. 

Also you might want to look into some gallery/slideshow software for your site - that way you can have a single page and scrolling arrows which is a lot easier (and more typical) than a sidescrolling page ( which is not what most expect and a pain to navigate, remember most mice only do up and down scrolling wheels).


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2011)

What's the story behind your logo? Is it like a 3d analygraph? Whatever it is, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## matthewkristjan (Mar 9, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> What's the story behind your logo? Is it like a 3d analygraph? Whatever it is, it hurts my eyes.



For the longest time my logo has just been simple gray so I was wanting something TOTALLY different. who knows how long it will last. 

*overread* thanks for the tip. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some nice images, but not a big fan of the layout.  I'd go with fewer images and keep in just the strongest ones, not a fan of the horizontal scroll.


----------



## ccdavies (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice site, something a bit different!


----------

